# Scalloping/ Tarpon Port st. Joe



## mangoman

abgautier said:


> Hey guys went scalloping last year at Port. St Joe and had a great time. Booked a condo on the water from the 23-30 in July, right on the south side of pig island. This year I'm bring some fly fishing gear with me in hopes of finding some tarpon, is going outside the bay a decent spot to find some tarpon? Thanks in advance guys, if y'all are around come swing by.


Check the current regulations. I believe St. Joe Bay is closed this coming year for scalloping. Also great tarpon fishing at Indian Pass 15 miles to the east.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

mangoman said:


> Check the current regulations. I believe St. Joe Bay is closed this coming year for scalloping. Also great tarpon fishing at Indian Pass 15 miles to the east.


Thank you sir! Will do on the regs sounds like they are gonna wait till mid June to officially put out the word. If it does more tarpon time.


----------



## CPurvis

X2 on Indian pass. I'll be over there the week after hunting tarpon. It's a blast.


----------



## Austin Bustamante

CPurvis said:


> X2 on Indian pass. I'll be over there the week after hunting tarpon. It's a blast.


Have you fished there before. This will be my first time fishing the pass


----------



## CPurvis

abgautier said:


> Have you fished there before. This will be my first time fishing the pass


Yes many times. We typically fish running not to far off the beach depending on how deep of water they are in. Our best way of catching them is fishing with live menhaden we catch with cast nets. 50lb leader and circle hook. Black tip sharks are a nuisance. Keep plenty of leader available and change them if they get to bad from the sharks.


abgautier said:


> Have you fished there before. This will be my first time fishing the pass


----------



## mangoman

CPurvis said:


> Yes many times. We typically fish running not to far off the beach depending on how deep of water they are in. Our best way of catching them is fishing with live menhaden we catch with cast nets. 50lb leader and circle hook. Black tip sharks are a nuisance. Keep plenty of leader available and change them if they get to bad from the sharks.


10 -4 on the shark thing. I had a shark attack my full cast net while pulling it in the boat and rip it up pretty good.


----------

